# Marppio



## DPRESAS (Oct 31, 2001)

MARPPIO'S WEB SITE will be up in a few weeks.

                                                                   DEMETRIO PRESAS 
                                                                         MARPPIO
  :asian:


----------



## Mr. Redonda (Oct 31, 2001)

Greetings,

There were a few unexpected errors while uploading with the server. We will try to remedy this problem as soon as possible.


Carlomagno Presas-Seletaria
  --Assistant Webmaster--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

Please, no duplicate postings in same forum.  

Thanks!



I'm locking this thread.  Please post updates, etc to other thread, and feel free to post a new announcement when the site is live.


----------

